# ispConfig 3 mit ldap zur User-Authentifizierung



## thommy (20. März 2016)

bin gerade dabei, das derzeitige Setup von single-server (laut perfect server) auf multi-server umzubauen.

das neue Setup soll dann eine dedizierte maschine rein für das ispconfig enthalten (= web01), während die Kunden auf einen weiteren server (= web02), und einige spezielle webseiten auf einen gesonderten server (=web03) sollen. die DB soll auf basis mariaDB auf eine weitere maschine (evtl. auch gleich als cluster, mal sehen...). das marketing läuft über ein joomla und wordpress, jeweils mit ispConfig-Modul, sodass nach zahlung das Kundenweb automatisch freigeschaltet wird. die marketing-webseiten laufen jeweils auf externer technik bei hetzner, während userwebs, DB, DNS und alles weitere bei mir rennt.

Nun würde ich gerne für die Support-Verwaltung ein osTicket installieren und wordpress, joomla, osTicket und ispConfig mit einem zentralen user versehen. dabei soll im ldap jeweils nur der login-user verwaltet werden, mail, ftp und dergleichen kann ispconfig ja weiterhin in der eigenen DB verwalten.

kann das so funktionieren oder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor? gibts dafür (im besten falle) auch nen howto?


----------



## thommy (21. März 2016)

wegen howto: die da hab ich schon gefunden... werde aber nicht draus schlau, was hier alles im ldap abgelegt wird: https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openldap-server-on-debian-and-ubuntu


----------



## Till (21. März 2016)

Halte ich für recht aufwändig das mit ldap machen zu wollen. Ich würde mich eher festlegen dass Kundenpassworte z.B. nur in ispconfig geändert werden und die accounts in den anderen cms legst Du dann übere deren api an.


----------



## thommy (21. März 2016)

die accounts in den CMS werden ja im rahmen der bestellung durch den Kunden angelegt und mittels des ispConfig-Moduls im CMS zu ispConfig kopiert.
Die Alternative wäre, die vom Kunden angelegten Accounts im CMS zu belassen und keine Schnittstelle ins ispConfig einzubauen... Nur wollte ich eigentlich unnötigen Arbeitsaufwand vermeiden.


----------

